# Reaper et bbcso.



## yagoda (Nov 27, 2021)

Bonsoir.J ai la version gratuite de bbcso et lorsque j'enregistre le premier instrument c'est ok. Quand je passe au second, il n enregistre pas et aucun son. Avec mes autres bibliothèque s comme swing, je n'ai pas ces problèmes. Quelqu'un pourrait il m aider ? Merci


----------



## Tralen (Nov 28, 2021)

yagoda said:


> Bonsoir.J ai la version gratuite de bbcso et lorsque j'enregistre le premier instrument c'est ok. Quand je passe au second, il n enregistre pas et aucun son. Avec mes autres bibliothèque s comme swing, je n'ai pas ces problèmes. Quelqu'un pourrait il m aider ? Merci


I'm trying to understand here... You say the second instrument, are the instruments set to different MIDI channels? Reaper defaults to input notes at channel 1.


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

Salut. JI resove thé problem. I must refuse reaper's sentence to incluse thé other pistes as out. Excuse m'y english, very Bad.Thanks for your intérêt.


----------

